# No more Hershey's chocolate macadamia nut kisses



## Mary W

I am sad that Hershey's is no longer making their chocolate macadamia nut kisses.  We used to buy a couple of big bags of them at Costco and then make "treat bags" for co-workers and friends when we returned from Hawaii.  They enjoyed them because they weren't available on the mainland.

Here's what I found out after I unsuccessfully searched Costco, Wal-Mart, and Long's for them: 

In January 2015, Hawaiian Host, a maker of chocolate-covered macadamia nuts reached an agreement to acquire Mauna Loa from The Hershey Company. With the sale of Mauna Loa to Hawaiian Host, the Hershey’s Kisses with Macadamia Nuts under the Mauna Loa name are no longer available.

I know my co-workers will be disappointed!


----------



## clifffaith

I just shrieked NOOOOOOO!!!!!! out loud when I saw the title of your post.  The last two years I've gifted Honolulu Cookie Co shortbreads, but in years past the Kisses were definitely a great souvenir gift to bring back.


----------



## letsgosteelers

well this sucks!  my dad loves those.


----------



## Slinger

Well that's a major bummer!


----------



## taterhed

boo hoo.  there go my goodie bags:  kisses and a few of the mini-macs.

dang


----------



## cgeidl

*Try Costco for macadamia Carmel chocolate*

In the huge Costco container and you may never again miss the Hershey's.


----------



## Kona Lovers

Hershey chocolate tainted macadamia nuts anyway.  Hawaiian Host's proprietary chocolate recipe has always been better.


----------



## rthib

If you have ever had real chocolate (or even most mars chocolate like dove) you will never be able to eat that dark waxy substance that Hershey calls chocolate.


----------



## pedro47

Carmel cholocate nuts at Costco are OK?  But  they are not the same As the Hershey Cholcate nuts..


----------



## waj80831

At first we were also very sad as we always bought our kisses at the Navy Exchange at Pearl Harbor.  We found out that the Mauna Loa chocolate covered macadamias were just as good.  Made by the same company on the Big Island and the nut is bigger.


----------



## BocaBoy

rthib said:


> If you have ever had real chocolate (or even most mars chocolate like dove) you will never be able to eat that dark waxy substance that Hershey calls chocolate.


I love "real chocolate" and also Dove, but I also never turn down Hershey's chocolate either.  Sometimes second best will do the trick, and I have always thought the Hersey's macadamia nut kisses were anything but second best.  Even my wife, who generally does not like Hershey's chocolate, loved their macadamia nut kisses.


----------



## taffy19

This is our favorite chocolate bar now.  We first noticed it in Mexico a few years ago and is delicious after dinner with some red wine left from during dinner.  We introduced our Mexican friends to it and everyone likes it as much as we do.

One of the snowbird couples brings it to Mexico now every year because it is much cheaper than buying it over there.  Her Walmart store carries it but I can't find it here online.

Does anyone know where to buy this at a halfway reasonable price and has anyone tried it?

We normally just buy the Trader Joe's chocolate but I prefer the Lindt chocolate with a touch of sea salt.


----------

